# 2 Kompakt WaKü's in einem Rechner



## Slash_ (13. Oktober 2016)

*2 Kompakt WaKü's in einem Rechner*

hallo,

ich hatte vor eine zweite kompakt WaKü per Adapter für meine GPU einzubauen,

musste aber feststellen das meine aktuelle CPU WaKü nur auf dem CPU FAN Slot voll funktioniert.

Was die Frage aufwirft : wie schließe ich die zweite an ?

gibt es eventuell WaKü's die nur über USB laufen ?

Mainboard ist ein Gigabyte-X79-UD3


schonmal danke für Antworten.


----------



## EinDodo (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 2 Kompakt WaKü's in einem Rechner*

Y Kabel regelt...


----------



## Slash_ (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 2 Kompakt WaKü's in einem Rechner*



EinDodo schrieb:


> Y Kabel regelt...



ich glaube nicht das die power für zwei kühlungen reicht 

+ ich sie dann vermutlich nicht individuell steuern kann


----------



## TheRealNicolai (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 2 Kompakt WaKü's in einem Rechner*

Mit ner lüftersteuerung könnte das funktionieren
Hat dein mainboard evtl nen 2. Cpu anschluss?


----------



## Chimera (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 2 Kompakt WaKü's in einem Rechner*

Du hast unzählige Möglichkeiten: 1) entweder üer fixer Spannung an Netzteil betreiben, dazu gibt es 5V/7V/12V-Adapter, 2) ne externe Lüftersteuerung nutzen, 3) ne interne Lüftersteuerung a la NZXT Grid V2 oder dan neinfach nen Hub holen, wo du jede Menge Lüfis anschliessen kannst. Wobei ich es schon komisch find, wenn ne high-end Plattform wie das X79 nicht genügend Fan Header hat. Da die meisten AIOs halt nur spannungsgeregelt sind, muss man je nach Mobo halt erst im UEFI den entsprechenden Header von PWM auf Spannungsregelung umstellen (manche Bretter erkennen dies von selbst, bei manchen muss man dies händisch machen).
Stellt sich halt die Frage, was du überhaupt regeln willst, die Lüfter oder die Pumpe. Weil grad bei AIOs ist es eigentlich(!) nicht vorgesehen, dass man die Pumpe regelt (Ausnahmen sind z.B. Modelle wie die NZXT Kraken, welche man per Software regeln kann oder die Corsair i-Modelle), von daher kann man diese auch problemlos über das Netzteil füttern und betreiben. Die Lüfter wiederum, die kann man problemlos über ein Y-Kabel betreiben. Es gibt sogar solche, die über ein zusätzliches Molex Powersteckerchen verfügen, so dass der Saft nicht vom Mobo geliefert werden muss, wie dieses z.B.: PC-Lufter Y-Kabel [5x PC-Lufter Stecker 4pol. - 1x PC-Lufter Buchse 4pol., IDE-Strom-Stecker 4pol.] 0.45 m Schwarz Akasa auf conrad.de online bestellen | 000986176. Da kannst du sogar 5 Lüfis anschliessen, aber hat halt auch ein Manko: alle laufen dann mit dem gleichen Signal, sprich man kann nix unabhängig regeln.


----------



## Slash_ (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 2 Kompakt WaKü's in einem Rechner*



TheRealNicolai schrieb:


> Mit ner lüftersteuerung könnte das funktionieren
> Hat dein mainboard evtl nen 2. Cpu anschluss?



nein leider nicht


----------



## Slash_ (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 2 Kompakt WaKü's in einem Rechner*



Chimera schrieb:


> Du hast unzählige Möglichkeiten: 1) entweder üer fixer Spannung an Netzteil betreiben, dazu gibt es 5V/7V/12V-Adapter, 2) ne externe Lüftersteuerung nutzen, 3) ne interne Lüftersteuerung a la NZXT Grid V2 oder dan neinfach nen Hub holen, wo du jede Menge Lüfis anschliessen kannst. Wobei ich es schon komisch find, wenn ne high-end Plattform wie das X79 nicht genügend Fan Header hat. Da die meisten AIOs halt nur spannungsgeregelt sind, muss man je nach Mobo halt erst im UEFI den entsprechenden Header von PWM auf Spannungsregelung umstellen (manche Bretter erkennen dies von selbst, bei manchen muss man dies händisch machen).
> Stellt sich halt die Frage, was du überhaupt regeln willst, die Lüfter oder die Pumpe. Weil grad bei AIOs ist es eigentlich(!) nicht vorgesehen, dass man die Pumpe regelt (Ausnahmen sind z.B. Modelle wie die NZXT Kraken, welche man per Software regeln kann oder die Corsair i-Modelle), von daher kann man diese auch problemlos über das Netzteil füttern und betreiben. Die Lüfter wiederum, die kann man problemlos über ein Y-Kabel betreiben. Es gibt sogar solche, die über ein zusätzliches Molex Powersteckerchen verfügen, so dass der Saft nicht vom Mobo geliefert werden muss, wie dieses z.B.: PC-Lufter Y-Kabel [5x PC-Lufter Stecker 4pol. - 1x PC-Lufter Buchse 4pol., IDE-Strom-Stecker 4pol.] 0.45 m Schwarz Akasa auf conrad.de online bestellen | 000986176. Da kannst du sogar 5 Lüfis anschliessen, aber hat halt auch ein Manko: alle laufen dann mit dem gleichen Signal, sprich man kann nix unabhängig regeln.



eine Externe steuen möchte ich ungern da sich die kühlung der temp. entsprechend regeln soll , das board hat natürlich genug Fan Header alerdings scheinen die nicht zu funktionieren ( die pumpe dreht nur sehr langsam und die lüfter laufen zwar sind aber laut software aus lassen sich somit nicht regeln).

die Kühlung ist btw. eine Thermaltake Water 3.0 Extreme S, die Lüfter sind an der Pumpe angeschlossen und diese per cpu fan.

ich werd es aber mal mit einem Netzteil Adapter versuchen.

nochmal danke für die Antworten


----------



## Nachty (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 2 Kompakt WaKü's in einem Rechner*

Du musst die auch im Bios einschalten und richtig einstellen!


----------



## bummi18 (16. November 2016)

*AW: 2 Kompakt WaKü's in einem Rechner*

AIO für GPU   -> den anschluss der Graka nehmen (PWM) und mit afterburner kannst du dann eine Lüfterkurve vorgeben , warum so kompliziert übers Board gehen?


----------



## v3nom (16. November 2016)

*AW: 2 Kompakt WaKü's in einem Rechner*

Wenn man sich Sorgen über die Leistungsaufnahme macht bei PWM Geräten: 12V vom Netzteil holen und PWM Signal auf alle entsprechenden Geräte verteilen.
Gibt viele Adapter / Hubs dafür.


----------

